# Norton Ceramic Sandpaper disks



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

I gotta say, I do like DRONCO made in germany sanding discs. Good life span even on oak
but i will give these norton ones a try


----------



## Evans_Woodcrafts (Mar 6, 2016)

What hole pattern are they? Im searching for some new paper for my festool.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Devans, they are 8-hole, hook and loop.


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

PPK / Devans you might like KLINGSPOR discs made in Germany and USA 
http://www.klingspor.com/products/KlgprKO.htm
but as always its down to price and availability where you are


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

BigYin,
Actually, funny you mention Klingspor, I did order hook and loop sand paper in a ROLL for my (homemade) drum sander, and just finally changed it out for the first time the other night. I bet that sandpaper had a solid 2 hours of use on it, and I wasn't taking it easy on the feed rate or anything! The paper didn't tear or blow up, it was just not cuttting as fast as it used to. I'll definitely be buying Klinspor paper for my drum sander again. It was the cheapest hook and loop paper I could find in a roll also.


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

> What hole pattern are they? Im searching for some new paper for my festool.
> 
> - Devans87


Klingspor and Rhino Grip both make Festool hole pattern paper and there is also the option of Abranet.


----------

